# Who Keeps bull terriers



## Daniel_Penrith (Dec 30, 2010)

Gday,
My partner and i have decided its time to get another dog. So its my turn to pick and ive chosen a bull terrier. Im after peoples experience with them and how they are with other dogs and also kids. Were not after a nutter just another family pet and thats how it will be raised. 
I look forward to your experiences!!
Thanks, Dan


----------



## Norm (Dec 30, 2010)

G`day Dan, I had a Bully years ago. I love them to death, by far my favourite dog. I have had a bit to do with quite a few of them and found them to be very faithful, good natured dogs, BUT mine was a bit of a nutter! Hated other dogs especially males and was very much a 1 man dog. That may have been our fault in the way we raised him (no cruelty what so ever, dont get me wrong) but my wife didn`t have as much to do with him as she should have. I could do what ever I wanted with him, right up to putting my hand in his bowl as he fed, we really were best mates. But my wife was a little scared of him and he knew it. A very confident, and a little agro Bully. I have many other stories I could tell you about but I would be here all night. They are a big strong dog, but if you get a good one absolutley brilliant dog. 

Mine had a heart problem and had to be put down at a little over 2 years old and I still miss him to this day. That was over 13 years ago.


----------



## swampie (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Dan, I've had bullies for close to 20 years so I might be a little biased but they are great dogs. They are good with other dogs as long as you socialize them from a young age, great with kids and even cats, very loyal and protective and crave your affection, obedient but headstrong. I'd recommend getting a bitch as a first bully as they are usually a bit more affectionate than dogs and not as boisterous.


----------



## Nicole74 (Dec 30, 2010)

My Brother in law has a bully, he loves it to bits.
Its a nutter, doesnt like other dogs but loves there pet cats.

We have a Staffy here, great family dog. Gets alot well with our other dog, loves girl dogs at the vets. 

Good Luck with your next pet..


----------



## Norm (Dec 30, 2010)

Swampie, I`m not rying to argue but mine socializedfrom very young, I tried obedience training from a young age and he still hated other dogs.
Have a good look at the parents temprament and choose carefully, dont rush in to buying the first one you look at like I did.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Dan

I have a bully. I'd be lost without him. Cubes is an intact male. When he was a teenager he didn't like other male dogs on his patch and vice verca. I had him chemically castrated when he was about 18 months because he had to go and live with my parents for a while, he calmed down alot in that time and stopped the agro toward other male dogs. That wore off quite a while ago, he's got alot more active but still has no agro toward other dogs anymore. I've seen him get attacked by a muzzled rottie, he didn't get the slightest bit aggro back. Most dogs he just ignores now.

I'm a primary school teacher in a community and he's at school with me alot. The indigenous kids tease him as often as they can, he usually ignores them. There has been a couple times where he has chased and caught them, it's all playful, he knocks them other and jumps on them but has never bitten. White kids he doesn't ignore, he tries to play with them and because he's so big and strong he's usually a little rough for them so i watch him carefully. 

I love the dog to bits and i'm sure you will too if oyu get one. But be warned, they are dumbest most thick, retarded, moronic and untrainable dog you will ever come across... but the sweetest natured and loving dog. They will drive you nuts but you can't help but love them. 

I got mine from here Maolmhin - HOME if you have young kids i recomend a miniature. Same dog but under 15kg instead of 30kg!


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 30, 2010)

If you are not sure about a full sized bully, there is the mini bull terrier option. We have had our mini boy for about 6 months now and we absolutely love him to bits. He is great with the kids, chases the cats and rabbits though so wouldn't trust him alone with them. He loves other dogs and definately prefers their company to ours. Not the smartest dog I have ever owned. My husband grew up with bullys and always wanted one so when we got a dog it was our first choice although we did get the mini, his mum is normal bully and he has really long legs so is bigger than the standard says he should be.


----------



## Norm (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a bad thread! I WANT ANOTHER ONE!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2010)

My boy...


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input its been very helpful and i think sums it up. Waruikazi your boy looks great, im dead keen on getting a white one! 
I will go with the miniature, now i just have to find a white one!
I will definately be getting a bitch to go with our other dog who is also a bitch.
Jacquie you have a nice dog there, if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for him and could u pm me their contact?


----------



## swampie (Dec 30, 2010)

Do a search for bull terrier breeders, there's a few around. The average price is around $1200-$1300 (some dearer some cheaper) for a pedigree dog and around $600-$800 for one without papers. You are best of buying a pedigree with papers.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2010)

My boy cost $1000 three years ago. You will be lucky to get one without papers, cheapest you will get one will be about $1000 on a limited register which means you can't register any pups you breed. And the breeder i posted does mini's too.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 30, 2010)

"Doug" was a 40th birthday present for my husband and cost $1500 which my in-laws, my parents and I all paid a third. I was keen to show him as I have a friend who breeds and shows field spaniels, but he ended up with an undershot jaw, which I have since found out is a fault in all that particular breeders line. The mother was white the dad the same as Doug. All her dogs cost the same and come with full papers meaning you can show, breed do whatever you want, but with the jaw problem I definately wouldn't be buying from them again. I will pm you the details of the breeder. Am not sure if you can see in the photo but he has a bandage on his front right leg as we just paid $1,473 to have a rope removed from his bowel that he ingested - now he is a $3000 dog! Told you they weren't the smartest.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Dec 30, 2010)

Just sent them an email. There pups are what im looking for! Thanks for that.



waruikazi said:


> My boy cost $1000 three years ago. You will be lucky to get one without papers, cheapest you will get one will be about $1000 on a limited register which means you can't register any pups you breed. And the breeder i posted does mini's too.




---------- Post added 30-Dec-10 at 11:47 PM ----------

Nah i wouldnt buy from them either, I bought a cavalier from a register breeder got it home and out popped a hernia, then when i called her she spun me a story as i didnt really know what affect it has on dogs after doing some research found its herditary and shes no good for breeding, wouldnt trade her for the world though as shes part of the family 
Lol definately not the smartest dog, thats the first thing the mrs said "why do you want one of them they are (beep)ing stupid" 


Jacquie said:


> "Doug" was a 40th birthday present for my husband and cost $1500 which my in-laws, my parents and I all paid a third. I was keen to show him as I have a friend who breeds and shows field spaniels, but he ended up with an undershot jaw, which I have since found out is a fault in all that particular breeders line. The mother was white the dad the same as Doug. All her dogs cost the same and come with full papers meaning you can show, breed do whatever you want, but with the jaw problem I definately wouldn't be buying from them again. I will pm you the details of the breeder. Am not sure if you can see in the photo but he has a bandage on his front right leg as we just paid $1,473 to have a rope removed from his bowel that he ingested - now he is a $3000 dog! Told you they weren't the smartest.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't rush into it. Have a good look around first. 

My boy doesn't meet the standard, his ears didn't stand up and he is a bit leggy. I still love him but. AND when he was 8 months old i had to have a cancer cut out of his ***, which cost me $800. I would also reccomend not getting a white one, they get horrible skin conditions.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 30, 2010)

OK won't bother with the breeders details then. I have spoken to a lady that brought two unrelated dogs from the same breeder to breed with, both had the jaw problem so all the pups they produced had the same problem. Then when the male turned 2 he started attacking the bitch and his own pups, she is currently trying to sell him. We had Doug desexed as soon as the jaw problem became apparent so hopefully will avoid the aggresive side.

---------- Post added 31-Dec-10 at 12:00 AM ----------

Go to a website called www.dogzonline.com.au . On the left hand side click on Puppy Listings and it will give you an alphabetical listing of all dog breeds. Go down to Bull Terrier (Miniature) Listings and it will give you a list of all puppies available at the moment. That's where we found Doug. Also look out for a condition called "primary lens luxation" which is a hereditary disease found in mini bull terriers. It is a condition that caused blindness in the breed. Doug is a carrier of the disease but since we brought him there are now a lot of pups available that are completely clear of the disease.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 2, 2011)

this is my miniature bull terrier super playful and very loving he is from Stardom kennels.


----------



## soundfix (Jan 2, 2011)

His name was Johno', i got him at 18yearsold, best 9 years ever had from a dog.
Ive had several bull Terriers over the years, all but one, were exceptionally friendly,very gentle with kids(although never leave any young child alone with pets).
Personality plus.+.
I have a female at the moment, i highly doubted it was %100 BT.
The tan and white one is Marcy(the colours meet breed standards, -she has darkness around the ears ect.
This is her saying hello to my son's Staffy,Rosie.
She is such a sook, and loves to go walking, though once back in the yard, is very fence protective.
Hates mowers and fireworks, but the pos+ makes up for that easily.


She was said to have a quarter,'English Bull Terrier", which id never heard of.
Lookng at the pics of the mini, though, would explain the slight deviation down the muzzle, which is meant to been totally curved.(Roman nose).
All in all, the early upbringing will have the greatest influence on your dogs future behaviour.


----------

